#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Enterrock 2006

## LJ Bert

Afgelopen weekend festival gedaan te Genk en al lang niets meer gepost dus bij deze.....

Foto's van de bouwdag: de constructie bij licht





Dimmers:


optreden heideroosjes:
blinders

Acl















Het lijstje:
licht:
Back
12 x sixbar par64 cp61
10 Acl bar (110V gestuurd)
12 4-lite
3 x Atomic
4 x strobo botex 1500W
18 x Mac 250 Krypton

Front
4 x sixbar par64 cp62
4 x fresnell 2kw
4 x molfay 8-lite

aangestuurd door 
pearl 2004 
jands esp II

Geluid:
30 x d&b Q1
24 x d&b Q-sub (csa mode)
9 x d&b B2 (csa mode)
6 x d&b q7
12 x d&b max (monitor)
6 x d&b c7 sub (4 sidefill 2 drumfill)
2 x d&b c4 top (sidefill)

meer info vraag maar....

----------


## LJ Bert

omdat dit forum dus maar 10 foto's per keer toelaat  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

En ook nog 2 bijbehorende filmpjes

Let op, grote bestanden!

http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Enterrock%20(1).MOV (51 MB)
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Enterrock.MOV (21 MB)

Nogmaals, het ziet er netjes en goed uit.. Alleen Bert, hoeveel meter Backdrop hing daar ook alweer?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DidierB

Wat zie ik daar met die basjes voor het podium (is niet echt duidelijk op de foto): spelen julllie met subjes in 180°?

En is dat het IMEC logo dat ik op enkele huiven zie op podium?

En op jullie dimmers zie ik powerlock aansluitingen, terwijl er eigenlijk maar 24x 3kW getrokken kan worden per dimrack, = 72kW < 84kW dus dik binnen de grenzen van een CEE 125. Is hier een specifieke reden voor, of zit er nog een verdeling vaste spanning op die racks?

Nette klus overigens.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Hoe bevalt de powerlock?

Veder mooie truss constructie! :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

En dit ziet er dan gewoon weer zeer professioneel uit ! Netjes, leuke setup, en mooie fotos

mijn complimenten  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

Er werd inderdaad gewerkt met het cardio-sub gebeuren. Ik heb het zelf niet de tijd gehad om het in de zaal te gaan beoordelen, maar op het podium was de front inderdaad redelijk gedempt.

En inderdaad, IMEC deed licht+geluid

----------


## axs

> Hoe bevalt de powelock?
> 
> Veder mooie truss constructie!



 :Confused:

----------


## AJB

PS de lichtmensen die tijdens de filmpjes bezig waren, hoorden hopelijk niet bij de band... Da's echt niet strak en goed...

----------


## LJ Bert

> PS de lichtmensen die tijdens de filmpjes bezig waren, hoorden hopelijk niet bij de band... Da's echt niet strak en goed...



Toch wel.
Heideroosjes was de enige band die een operator bijhadden. vandaar dat ik op dat moment tijd had om een filmpje te maken  :Smile: 


De juiste reden voor powerlock weet ik niet maar zal warschijnlijk zijn omdat dit mooi te verdelen is over de breedte van het rack en niet zo hoog is met ene 125 amp stekker zou dit heel anders zijn.
Zit nog 6 keer vaste spanning op 16amp 240V (3x via patch, 3 maar met stekker)

----------


## kokkie

> De juiste reden voor powerlock weet ik niet maar zal waarschijnlijk zijn omdat dit mooi te verdelen is over de breedte van het rack en niet zo hoog is met ene 125 amp stekker zou dit heel anders zijn.
> Zit nog 6 keer vaste spanning op 16amp 240V (3x via patch, 3 maar met stekker)



Is wel een dure oplossing. 
In eerste instantie dacht ik toen ik de reactie van Didier las dat er nog wel powerlock doorlus op de racks zou zitten, maar dat is dus ook niet het geval, blijft een raadsel dus.
Maar heb je toevallig ook een foto van de achterkant? Ik mis een beetje de zekeringen op de foto's en vind alle aansluitingen aan de bedieningskant een beetje lastig.

----------


## LJ Bert

Bij deze dus de zekeringen....
ik snap niet waarom dit lastig zou zijn met alle aansluitingen vanvoor????
als je van voor en vanachter moet aansluiten heb je altijd extra veel plaats nodig om overal bij te kunnen....

----------


## shure-fan

heb je misschien ook foto's van de versterkerracks?  en monitor plek? (en eventuele andere technische foto's)

----------


## stekelvarke

De foto's zien er allesinds knap uit! De filmpjes heb ik nog niet bekeken (dus over het operating tijdens de heidenroosjes kan ik nog niets zeggen).
Ik zie dat jullie je dimracks met socapex hebben gedaan, daar wil ik het nog even over hebben maar daar maak ik wel een nieuw toppic voor aan in het licht forum zodat we niet te ver of toppic gaan.

----------


## lifesound

ik heb geen foto's zien trekken van amp-racks en monitor-city.
Front werd gepowered door d&b D12 amps dacht ik.
De Max'en door Lab Gruppen, Drumfill en Sidefills met d&b amps.

Monitortafel en fronttafel waren Yamaha PM3500.

----------


## kokkie

> Bij deze dus de zekeringen....
> ik snap niet waarom dit lastig zou zijn met alle aansluitingen vanvoor????
> als je van voor en vanachter moet aansluiten heb je altijd extra veel plaats nodig om overal bij te kunnen....



Nee, alle aansluitingen aan 1 kant, dat lijkt me logisch, maar je hebt nu aan 2 kanten bedieningselementen en dat is lastig. Die zou ik dus ook allemaal aan 1 kant houden, dus voorkant bediening en achterkant kabels.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Strakke show! Mooie klus  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Bert

> Nee, alle aansluitingen aan 1 kant, dat lijkt me logisch, maar je hebt nu aan 2 kanten bedieningselementen en dat is lastig. Die zou ik dus ook allemaal aan 1 kant houden, dus voorkant bediening en achterkant kabels.



Zo vaak moet je nu ook weer niet aan de instellingen van de dimmers komen adres zetten en soms een ander type belasting kiezen .dat is meestal maar 1 keer per job dus kan er wel mee leven :d

----------


## s142918

Ik vind persoonlijk het conventioneel een beetje flauw gesteld, niet echt heel erg origineel. Daarentegen de plaatjes zien er prima uit... Ik ben het wel met "AJB" (alsjeblieft wat?) eens dat de filmpjes minder zijn. Een beetje stijlloos kleurenpanorama, had stukken beter gekund mijn gedacht, zeker met die apparatuur.

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

Leuke setup bert ! leuke acl's , pars lekker strak gericht en die kryptons geven toch een patat licht he . 
Ik heb spijtig genoeg maar heel even je werk kunnen bewonderen, de plicht riep in de technohall .
ik zou zeggen , keep up the good work !

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Een vraag; hebben jullie de dimmerracks zelf gebouwd?

Zoja, waar hebben jullie dan jullie 19" paneeltjes laten drukken?
(L1, L2, L3, BLOCK1, belijning).

----------


## axs

Imec laat heel wat kabels en racks maken bij Amptec, net zoals heel wat andere grote productiefirma's

----------


## maranta

Mooie plaatjes bert, wat ik me wel afvraag na het zien van de Q1 rigs, hoe lang was de zaal? zeker gezien de hoek waaronder de rigs hangen,en 15 Q1 per kant is 111% van de maximale belasting volgens Q-rig??.

----------


## lifesound

De load-berekening in de Q-Rig is afhankelijk van aantal kasten, en het zwaartepunt van de comlete rig.
Speel maar eens wat met hoeken, en zie de load-berekening veranderen...

Nu net had ik met 15 Q1's eerst 141% van de max load, en bij een 2de berekening 72% 
Ik ken de hoeken niet die daar gebruikt werden, en weet dus ook niet wat de effectieve load-berekening gaat geweest zijn.

----------


## LJ Bert

> Mooie plaatjes bert, wat ik me wel afvraag na het zien van de Q1 rigs, hoe lang was de zaal? zeker gezien de hoek waaronder de rigs hangen,en 15 Q1 per kant is 111% van de maximale belasting volgens Q-rig??.



je mag in totaal 20 Q1 onder elkaar vliegen. dus daar  geen probleem. de Q1 was berekend op 70 of 80 meter meende ik...... Ben er van overtuigd dat we onder de maximale belasting zaten anders zouden we het nooit hangen.....

----------


## smmeij

> Toch wel.
> Heideroosjes was de enige band die een operator bijhadden. vandaar dat ik op dat moment tijd had om een filmpje te maken 
> 
> 
> De juiste reden voor powerlock weet ik niet maar zal warschijnlijk zijn omdat dit mooi te verdelen is over de breedte van het rack en niet zo hoog is met ene 125 amp stekker zou dit heel anders zijn.
> Zit nog 6 keer vaste spanning op 16amp 240V (3x via patch, 3 maar met stekker)



voordeel van power en camlock is dat je er meer vermogen door heen kan sturen omdat het dikker kan zijn dan een 125Aer, wij hebben ze in de 50, 70 en 90mm2 versie. en ja, dat worden behoorlijk zware kabelstjes....  :Wink: 
Wordt tegen woordig door alle grote bredrijven al gebruikt.... Voor de tour van anouk, is alleen voor het licht wat met haar meekomt een 200A camlock aan gevraagd, en zover ik weet gaat cee niet verder dan de 125A toch?

----------


## kokkie

> voordeel van power en camlock is dat je er meer vermogen door heen kan sturen omdat het dikker kan zijn dan een 125Aer, wij hebben ze in de 50, 70 en 90mm2 versie. en ja, dat worden behoorlijk zware kabelstjes.... 
> Wordt tegen woordig door alle grote bredrijven al gebruikt.... Voor de tour van anouk, is alleen voor het licht wat met haar meekomt een 200A camlock aan gevraagd, en zover ik weet gaat cee niet verder dan de 125A toch?



Maar op de racken die met Anouk meekomen zitten Cam- of Powerlock IN- en UITgangen. Dus dan kom je met 1 Voeding aan en die lus je door op meerdere racken. 
De racken die op deze foto's afgebeeld zijn hebben alleen maar ingangen en zijn 72kW. Dat is ruim voldoende, zoals al eerder gezegd, voor een CEE 125A en door het ontbreken van de Powerlock uit zijn er mijns inziens geen voordelen meer aan.

- Kosten van powerlock aansluitingen op de dimmer zijn hoger dan 125A CEE.
- Je moet bij iedere dimmer een verloopje maken naar 125A.
- Je moet altijd een extra stroomverdeling meenemen/aanvragen als je
     meer dan 2 racken hebt.

----------


## maranta

> De load-berekening in de Q-Rig is afhankelijk van aantal kasten, en het zwaartepunt van de comlete rig.
> Speel maar eens wat met hoeken, en zie de load-berekening veranderen...
> 
> Nu net had ik met 15 Q1's eerst 141% van de max load, en bij een 2de berekening 72% 
> Ik ken de hoeken niet die daar gebruikt werden, en weet dus ook niet wat de effectieve load-berekening gaat geweest zijn.



Ik had al diverse berekeningen met q-rig gemaakt voordat ik de vraag stelde, ik zat zelf meer boven de 100% W.L.L. dan eronder, vandaar de vraag over de afmetingen.

De 72% die jij noemt is alleen te realiseren als de rig bijna loodrecht hangt en het publiek op 10 meter hoogte staat.
Ik ben trouwens benieuwd of er een tribune of verhoging was achter in de zaal, dit zou al veel verklaren.
Misschien kan Bert nog aan de gegevens van deze klus komen?, zijn we er helamaal uit.

----------


## Barthez

> Ik had al diverse berekeningen met q-rig gemaakt voordat ik de vraag stelde, ik zat zelf meer boven de 100% W.L.L. dan eronder, vandaar de vraag over de afmetingen.
> 
> De 72% die jij noemt is alleen te realiseren als de rig bijna loodrecht hangt en het publiek op 10 meter hoogte staat.
> Ik ben trouwens benieuwd of er een tribune of verhoging was achter in de zaal, dit zou al veel verklaren.
> Misschien kan Bert nog aan de gegevens van deze klus komen?, zijn we er helamaal uit.



Je moet er rekening mee houden dat dit rig helemaal niet zo hoog hangt, ik schat de frame height op maximaal 9 meter (misschien zelfs wel lager), waardoor je niet veel grote hoeken hoeft te maken..

Ik kom met een zaal van 70 meter diep op 96% van de load limit, en dan zijn zelfs de eerste meters voor het podium goed gedekt.

@ Bert: Was het niet handiger om het Q1 aan 2 takels naast elkaar te hangen? Dat scheelt je weer een hoop gedoe met stuurtouwtjes enz..

----------


## maranta

> Je moet er rekening mee houden dat dit rig helemaal niet zo hoog hangt, ik schat de frame height op maximaal 9 meter (misschien zelfs wel lager), waardoor je niet veel grote hoeken hoeft te maken..



Ik heb de foto's nog eens nauwkeurig bekeken en ik denk dat jij het beter hebt ingeschat, de berekening ziet er dan inderdaad een stuk reeeler uit.

----------


## smmeij

> Maar op de racken die met Anouk meekomen zitten Cam- of Powerlock IN- en UITgangen. Dus dan kom je met 1 Voeding aan en die lus je door op meerdere racken. 
> De racken die op deze foto's afgebeeld zijn hebben alleen maar ingangen en zijn 72kW. Dat is ruim voldoende, zoals al eerder gezegd, voor een CEE 125A en door het ontbreken van de Powerlock uit zijn er mijns inziens geen voordelen meer aan.
> 
> - Kosten van powerlock aansluitingen op de dimmer zijn hoger dan 125A CEE.
> - Je moet bij iedere dimmer een verloopje maken naar 125A.
> - Je moet altijd een extra stroomverdeling meenemen/aanvragen als je
>      meer dan 2 racken hebt.



Gaan geen racken mee naar anouk, is een 'mobiele' verdeel kast, die je normaal in een laagspanningsruimte zal vinden, en dan camlock in, wordt daar vanaf rail verdeeld naar verschillende andere formaten cee.

----------


## Baszza91

Meen ik het maar te zien, of is het gewoon zo.
Het lijkt net of er een aantal macjes niet dezelfde ''witheid'' hebben. Al wat oudere lampen of omdat er op de ene plek weinig rook is en op de andere plekken weer te veel?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Harmen

no shit sherlock...

wel eens meer dan 20 koppen meegehad en allemaal dezelfde leeftijd en kleurtemperatuur?
dan moet je echt eens nummer van bedrijf door geven  :Wink:

----------


## JeroentjE

Er kan natuurlijk ook een wit - ctc loopje aanstaan.

Btw, is dit LJ Bert die ook in Horst stond? (Koeienpop)

Ik deed daar Di-rect en BZB operaten. Hoi!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baszza91

> no shit sherlock...
> 
> wel eens meer dan 20 koppen meegehad en allemaal dezelfde leeftijd en kleurtemperatuur?
> dan moet je echt eens nummer van bedrijf door geven



Ik heb nog niets eens 1 kop meegehad op klus :Big Grin: .

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## shure-fan

> Er kan natuurlijk ook een wit - ctc loopje aanstaan.
> 
> Btw, is dit LJ Bert die ook in Horst stond? (Koeienpop)
> 
> * Ik deed daar Di-rect en BZB operaten.* Hoi!



ik dacht dat di-rect altijd andre meehad als vaste designer / operator

----------


## LJ Bert

> Er kan natuurlijk ook een wit - ctc loopje aanstaan.
> 
> Btw, is dit LJ Bert die ook in Horst stond? (Koeienpop)
> 
> Ik deed daar Di-rect en BZB operaten. Hoi!



Ja dit is dezelfde ja :d.
wist niet dat jij hier ook zat.
gelukkig had ik hier wat meer hoogt dan op koeienpop :d

----------


## JeroentjE

> ik dacht dat di-rect altijd andre meehad als vaste designer / operator



Is ook, maar wanneer Andre niet kan doe ik de show nog wel 'ns tikken.

Koeienpop was een ander verhaal, maar dat terzijde.

----------

